# NorCal??



## TLaude (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## fatnhappy (Nov 11, 2011)

hey I'm from norcal! just got my camera too


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 11, 2011)

Where you from TLaude?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2011)

North Californians: I'll be in the area in January. Anyone wanting to meet up? 
For most of the time, so I guess right now, I might be in the Chico area, but as I'll be flying into - and out of - San Francisco, that area might apply, too!
Anyone there to give me hints or even actively show me around?


----------



## fatnhappy (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in berkeley, pretty close to the city..how long are you going to be there for? Depending on the dates you'll be there, i might be back at home in fresno lol


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, it starts to look like I'm only going to be in San Fransisco for one or two days after arrival, after that we'll travel up north towards Chico. So in all likelihood I'd be there for 5 and 6 January, no longer. Plus - so I know by now - I'll be with family, so I'll be "looked after", after all.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish I could come down there to meet you Corina.  I've got family in that area.  

My only suggestion for someplace to shoot, would be Grey Lodge Waterfowl Management Area.  It's about 40 miles south of Chico.  
My Grandfather worked there for over 30 years.  He took many great photographs there and a few years before he passed away, he published a book of his stories & photos.
Amazon.com: A jewel in the Pacific Flyway: The story of Gray Lodge Wildlife Area (9780971300002): John B Cowan: Books


----------



## memily (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm from the bay area.


----------



## camz (Nov 17, 2011)

Corina I'm here in the bay as well. Way too many things and places here to list. If schedules work out, we should all head out and paint the town with our shutters. =)


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2011)

Latest news (letter arrived today): my little girl has to report at her new school on Jan 6 at the very latest - this might sadly reduce the time we have in San Francisco to next to nothing...  
I'm working on a "solution to this problem", but don't know if I've found it. I'll let you know. Would be such fun meeting up with some of you guy and gals!


----------



## OrionsByte (Nov 17, 2011)

I live in Yuba City which is about an hour south of Chico, and about a half hour from Grey Lodge.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 17, 2011)

I love it up there in Yuba! I didn't realize we had so many members from the area.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, here I'm back home after my two-week-stay in NorCal, and unfortunately our schedule was sooo busy that I had little to no chance to put myself into touch with any of you. However, now that I've been there, I know now where Yuba City is, and I've been to Gray Lodge one day!!! So there. Only did I not bring anything but the camera and kit lens, as I couldn't be bothered with any big luggage, which made being at Gray Lodge an "eye thing only", but which did not bring about any photography. So there... 

Has the rain arrived by now, and at loooong last?


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep, finally got some rain!

A friend of mine who owns and operates a dairy was just saying a couple weeks ago that he was actually _irrigating_... in mid-January!  So the rain is definitely welcome, and my daughter is happy there is snow in the mountains now.


----------



## Gromit801 (Mar 4, 2012)

Central Valley here, about two hours from Yosemite.


----------



## piizzle (Apr 12, 2012)

Anybody wanna do a SF meet up? Summer times coming up!!!

We'll do a tourist day. Pier 39 Embarcadero Lombard and all that good stuff.

Lets set something up!


----------



## JoeG (May 14, 2012)

A San Francisco meetup would be fun!


----------



## inaka (May 14, 2012)

I'm down for that.


----------

